# people use different tech for deadlift



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Why is it I keep seeing big guys in my gym do diifernt technique of deadlifts like tday I sin some guy pulling from his back ! That can't be healthy!lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

because everybody has different leverage, limb length torso length, al sorts of variables

aslong as there back doesnt round to a great degree then they shouldnt get injured

my form is shockingly bad and ive done 300kg with no injury although im working on sorting it


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol mine waz too I'm sorting mine out. I took 2 weights of da ends and I'm going to start putting the weight down and pausing n reset ma back!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

my form seems to go out the window anything above 180kg, still no injuries though.


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Same is what happening to me ! Jumping weight wiv bad form!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Once you get above a certain weight its almost impossible to keep perfect form, the load is just far too heavy.


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Does coming back down equal bad form too ? Coz Idont lean over much.?


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

??


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

I like doing rack pulls now instead of a full deadlift. Got 300kg for 7 reps the other day


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

That doesn't answer my question.lol


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

Rack pulls are perfectic they just a half deadlift lol u ain't pulling from da floor


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

finlay04 said:


> I like doing rack pulls now instead of a full deadlift. Got 300kg for 7 reps the other day


Love rack pulls especially being 6'5 haha...just less distance for my long ass arms and legs to lift some silly weight!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

add333 said:


> Rack pulls are perfectic they just a half deadlift lol u ain't pulling from da floor


Such profound irony in this statement.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

add333 said:


> Rack pulls are perfectic they just a half deadlift lol u ain't pulling from da floor


I went to dead something silly like 270kg even thought I knew I was probably too tired to do it. Got it up an RIP there went my back was fecking horrible.

I like rack pulls as they reduce the chance of me arching my back through excess strain so I think they are ideal.

Today I did deads like this:

10 x 60kg

10 x 100kg

8 x 140kg

6 x 180kg

4 x 200kg

I don't see the point of going super super heavy especially when I have had trouble in the past with my back from it and only go once a fortnight now.

I also factor in some Good Mornings to really target lower back and it's been good in strengthening my core.


----------



## add333 (Mar 4, 2013)

What really there just a ****ty version of a deadlift LOL I'm not being offensive just personal opinion!x


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2013)

I think my forms pretty good tbh, drive through heals/hips.

My prob is when I'm lifting 240/250kg at about mid quad when I've sometimes to hitch the weight up.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

no jokes about the op being ali g yet? im surprised.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

It always amuses me with the deadlit, people use crappy form to ego lift, hurt themselves then blame the lift and ****** out of it enhancing the weakness they already had.

Good job those scientists try just once to find a cure and if they fail never do it again.....no wait....


----------



## stryker007 (Nov 12, 2012)

Its still early days for me and I max out at 100Kg, legs (quads) and grip need to improve.... I wish I could do 200 bad form or not


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

i love deadlifts...anything above 4 reps i try keeping perfect form, when im going super heavy though i just get that fvcker up no matter what i look like (probably not the best idea) :whistling:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

i mix rack pulls with full rom deads, maybe 5 weeks or so of each lift then switch over, always use good form on all lifts, do them mainly for back so try to use for back than legs in the lift


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Rack pulls are the only exercise I can't do, after a back injury over a year ago, it's healed and the only exercise that is uncomfortable is rack pulls

Wish I could do them to increase my deadlift

Lol @ perfertic


----------



## seamothelad (Nov 11, 2012)

I thought my form was wrong on deadlifts when I woke up one morning and couldn't literally move. My back was in agony. I went to the physio and he did trigger point massage on my glutes. Turns out I was doing them right but my right side was over-compensating.

Changed to the Trap and I haven't had any problems since, albeit the form is slightly different.


----------



## jolly-olly (Dec 10, 2010)

I kept pulling a lower back muscle just above the glutes so I am building up slowly and getting my form spot on. A fu**ed back can ruin you for life. Unless you are training for strongman I don't see the point in lifting silly weight with bad form.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

stryker007 said:


> Its still early days for me and I max out at 100Kg, legs (quads) and grip need to improve.... I wish I could do 200 bad form or not


Maybe if you incorporated rack pulls into your training programme rather than say they are rubbish you'd be able to deadlift more.


----------



## butler94 (Jun 6, 2011)

i do my sets of deadlifts and then finish of with a last set of rack pulls, by which time it feels like im gunna bend in half :tongue: but my form changes when i get to my heaviest set but its not bad form. Like stryker said my legs and grip are the weakest part of my deadlift.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Legs are the weakest part of most peoples deadlifts as in general gym goers are ****ing ******* who don't actually work to improve the big lifts and read too much "Stretch and contract" crap and do it with some 3kg dumbbells instead.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

where do you set the bar for rack lifts?


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> where do you set the bar for rack lifts?


Isn't it around shin height? At least that where I put mine - or rather I put steps either side of my with the barbell on as the squat racks are fixed bars and can't be moved up or down


----------



## bobbydrake (Nov 19, 2012)

I've only started pushing my deadlift 2 weeks ago and got to 105kgs first week and 110 kgs second week. I'm only 67kgs myself so think I'm doing ok. Want to go up a lot more though but will push it slowly - did quite a few reps over 80kgs this morning so will try some 1 rep max in a few days to push it up more. Have to use wrist straps though so I don't have to concentrate on holding onto the bar.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

MattGriff said:


> general gym goers are ****ing *******


you have a way with words :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

TommyFire said:


> Once you get above a certain weight its almost impossible to keep perfect form, the load is just far too heavy.


bullsh1t... did you have a magic weight number in mind or is this just some bro science you heard/read somewhere... as my dead numbers go up my form stays pretty damn good... unless you mean absolutely to the atom perfect then there will be some variation... and as you reach YOUR max then there will also be some wobbles (sometimes at least unless you hit a really good lift and everything just clicks)... there isnt a magic number where form fails its different for everyone and will change as you train it...

and why the hell dont some people learn basic typing skills or basic english, ffs at least put "sorry I am dyslexic" in the sig so we can make allowances...


----------



## A_L (Feb 17, 2012)

What's everyones grip like for Deads? I prefer palms facing with some chalk. I've tried alternate grip before but I like to be even and it feels like one side is pulling more.

any disadvantages about not using a mixed grip?


----------



## fog1892 (Mar 2, 2012)

A_L said:


> What's everyones grip like for Deads? I prefer palms facing with some chalk. I've tried alternate grip before but I like to be even and it feels like one side is pulling more.
> 
> any disadvantages about not using a mixed grip?


I only use mixed grip for maybe 20kg less than my max lift upwards, any other warm up sets I use palms facing, but that's just because its more comfortable for me.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> where do you set the bar for rack lifts?


Top of shins/ below knees. I would bother above knees.


----------

